# Best shops in .EU?



## dorianr (Jun 29, 2010)

Where do you guys buy stuff?
i usually buy from three shops - CycleSuperStore, where guys have really good deals on thursdays + usually good prices for wheels and clothers.
another is ChainReactionCycles which we all know, but with GBP soaring CRC became a little pricey.
Third one for me is german Bikediscount.de which usually have best prices for forks in Europe
and where do you buy?


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bike-components.de for parts, BMO for clothes and kit


----------

